# Ankerlink ganz fließend erreichen



## rernanded (2. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,
wie kann ich bei einem Ankerlink die Seitenteile dazwischen ganz "sanft überfliegen" und dann so beim Anker landen das die Seite nochmals "nachschwingt" oder "sanft anhält" - wie in Zeitlupe.
Klingt blöd aber wie soll ichs sagen?
Wird wahrscheinlich mit css animation gehen?!

```
<a href="#innerlink">#innerlink</a>
Seitenteile dazwischen 
<h1 id="innerlink">wow</h1>
```

MONI


----------



## SpiceLab (2. Oktober 2015)

https://github.com/cferdinandi/smooth-scroll

http://tympanus.net/codrops/2010/06/02/smooth-vertical-or-horizontal-page-scrolling-with-jquery/
http://www.smipple.net/snippet/ottovanluchene/jQuery Smooth Scroll to #anchor
...


----------

